# Subwoofers



## fuzzed25 (Sep 21, 2013)

hi guys Q i have a Energy Take 5 Pack 5CH Home Theater Speaker System i am planing to add a subwoofer.i have 4 in mind to get to match with the Energy system...there are the BIC America F12 , NXG Technology NX-BAS-500 , Polk DSW PRO 440 WI and Polk Audio PSW505...which one would be a good buy to get thanks...


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/102790/volodyne-velodyne-wiconnect-10-wireless-subwoofer

A pair of these may not be a bad option either. They are refurbished but for the price a pair would be hard to beat. They are wireless so placement options are good. I haven't looked at reviews yet but take a look


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

fuzzed25 said:


> hi guys Q i have a Energy Take 5 Pack 5CH Home Theater Speaker System i am planing to add a subwoofer.i have 4 in mind to get to match with the Energy system...there are the BIC America F12 , NXG Technology NX-BAS-500 , Polk DSW PRO 440 WI and Polk Audio PSW505...which one would be a good buy to get thanks...





orion said:


> http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/102790/volodyne-velodyne-wiconnect-10-wireless-subwoofer
> 
> A pair of these may not be a bad option either. They are refurbished but for the price a pair would be hard to beat. They are wireless so placement options are good. I haven't looked at reviews yet but take a look


Because the Take 5 form factor, the lowest they'll go, is 110Hz to 115Hz. Because of this, I would tend to choose something that can be crossed over at around 130Hz to 140Hz at least so you don't have a frequency gap. Out of all the choices here, the 505 and the F12 would make the most logical sense as their response goes up to 160Hz and 200Hz respectively.

I have owned the F12 personally and was satisfied with it for movies. However, the 505 has very good review and is the most desirable Polk sub. It will also go a tad deeper than the F12.

cheers


----------



## fuzzed25 (Sep 21, 2013)

thanks for the quick help.


----------

